# Need help, quick!!!



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I am at work, must sub box I'm making is at home. I need someone's help quick. I am making a custom box, my first one, and have it all figured out on how much space I need to get the box into my car, but forgot about the trunk arms that go back when you close the trunk.

Okay, my box is 36" long and 16" wide and 16" tall(using 3 10" infinity perfects into 1.33 ohms), WILL IT FIT?!?! I need some assurance so that I don't stress myself out for the next 7 hours while waiting to get home!!!

NEED HELP QUICK!!!


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

N/M I just got some measuring tape and see that the bar is like 44" apart. I'm covered.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah that bar is pretty high up there, I have no clearance issues at all with my sub, then again I just have it in a 1cf box


----------

